# My 1st Schwinn / Project!!



## carlitos60 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Update!!!  My 1st Schwinn / Project!!*

Ready and Road Tested Already!!
Unconfy to Ride, but Cool Rider!!!






This is My 1st Schwinn / Project!!
A Modified Rusty 1979 Sting Ray!

Just Waiting on a 1.75 White Wall Front Tire!!!

A Rider for Sure!!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a Quick Pic of the Complete Bike, Minus the Rear Fender!!


----------



## Big Moe (Apr 4, 2015)

Little suggestion. Angle the handle bars forward until the hand grips are level. That is how I ride my 70 fastback with the seat as low as I can make it sit and I'm 6'2


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 6, 2015)

Big Moe said:


> Little suggestion. Angle the handle bars forward until the hand grips are level. That is how I ride my 70 fastback with the seat as low as I can make it sit and I'm 6'2



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=442728


Thanks!!!
I Rode it Today, But a Short 1.5 Mile to VA Hospital!!!


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 9, 2015)

nice 5 speed frame too!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 14, 2015)

crash24 said:


> Awesome




Not Bad; For a Schwinn Hatter Like Me!!!
It's a Fun Kiddy Ride!


----------

